# [Решено] Правильный перевод времени на msk=utc+3

## tkzv

```
$ date ; date --utc

Вс окт 26 12:34:23 MSK 2014

Вс окт 26 08:34:23 UTC 2014
```

Версия sys-libs/timezone-data 2014i-r1. Есть ли правильный способ сделать чтобы MSK было UTC+3 ?Last edited by tkzv on Sun Oct 26, 2014 7:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## denzyx

Скорее всего, надо перезаписать /etc/localtime:

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Moscow /etc/localtime
```

Или сделать симлинком, чтобы "оно само каждый раз" (:

----------

## tkzv

Точно, симлинк помог. Спасибо.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Еще как вариант можно не делать симлинк, а прописать таймзону(Europe/Moscow например) в /etc/timezone

Тогда ебилд сам будет обновлять файл /etc/localtime, но только если это действительно файл, а не симлинк. В общем - оба способа поддерживаются.

----------

